# Strange question



## pumpbber (Feb 3, 2008)

Guys,

strange question for all the lads here...

During a workout, I get a small drop of pre-cum on the tip of my cock, even if I don't have a boner during the workout.

I workout alone at home, so its not as if I'm leaking pre-cum because of some hot piece of ass that I've seen in the gym.

Plus, I always get a boner when I practice my posing routine.

Any one else like this?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

What sort of workout we talking?

I always get that when i'm working out at home alone but it's more of a flow rather than a drop! :laugh:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

If you are doing the push/pull routine, it sounds like you are doing to much pulling


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

so....

when you get sweaty in a mans bedroom it makes you leak pre-cum....

when you see an image of a man posing in the mirror it gives you a boner...

mate, you need to talk to prodiver:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

You say cock way too much.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

just for you dude...


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

pumpbber said:


> Guys,
> 
> strange question for all the lads here...
> 
> ...


can't say i've ever looked at my cock halway thru a workout..... :confused1:


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

pumpbber said:


> Guys,
> 
> strange question for all the lads here...
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

lmao is this serious??


----------



## pumpbber (Feb 3, 2008)

All kidding aside though guys, based on what I've seen on this site, I know that I'm not the only one who gets a hard-on while lifting or posing.

It seems that this happens more to me with the heavier weights.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

pumpbber said:


> All kidding aside though guys, based on what I've seen on this site, I know that I'm not the only one who gets a hard-on while lifting or posting.
> 
> It seems that this happens more to me with the heavier weights.


Posting - as in your thread :laugh:

or

posing - in front of the mirror?? :laugh:


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

snakebulge said:


> Posting - as in your thread :laugh:
> 
> or
> 
> posing - in front of the mirror?? :laugh:


I think he's been looking at your avy with a semi dude... :lol:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Was you training biceps at the time and getting a good pump on one arm.

Be funny if you step on stage and do your posing


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

have you tasted it to check its not an sti related discharge?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

bassmonster said:


> I think he's been looking at your avy with a semi dude... :lol:


Noooo wwwaaayyyyyy!! Well whatever rocks your boat! Ha! :scared:



Dagman72 said:


> Was you training biceps at the time and getting a good pump on one arm.
> 
> Be funny if you step on stage and do your posing


Now that would be funny! Think you'd get dragged out a the place mate! :laugh:



a.notherguy said:


> have you tasted it to check its not an sti related discharge?


 :surrender:


----------



## Celticryan (Sep 12, 2010)

Try not to get excited lol

In all seriousness I haven't a clue pal.


----------



## pumpbber (Feb 3, 2008)

All kidding aside, I know that I'm not the only one like this...

It occurred to me that Arnold said something similar...

"Having a pump is like having sex. I train two, sometimes three times a day. Each time I get a pump. It's great. I feel like I'm cuming all day."


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

What "muscle" are you working on when this happens? :lol:

I have NEVER dribbled cum whilst lifting or given myself an erection whilst posing in front of the mirror........


----------



## green19210 (Jul 26, 2010)

Is this actually a genuine question? or are you pulling my tail? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

3/10 troll


----------

